# S4 prob need help ASAP



## pooted203 (Jan 18, 2010)

Well my brakes locked up on yesterday .. On top of that while pushing through first manifold got stupid hot and there was a wire hanging causing a fire fml so Got it towed and seen wat happen (cause of fire) ..she turned on before me takin the melted plastic off wires no she won't ..my question wat are the plugs behind the coolant tank on the bracket ? My question is wtf should I do about replacing retape or get a harness ?? I figured the brake problem has to be master cylinder prob .will post pics 2morrow


----------

